# Obtaining a piano finish on oak



## Danny (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to this board. Currently, I've designed and built a sofa, chair, end tables etc. Now I want to apply a finish that covers the pores of oak. Is there an easy way? I was going to apply a sealer coat and then sand it and then apply a stain and then another sealer coat. After which I would apply polyurethane. What advice do you have. The furniture is very high-end.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Clear Epoxy resin??


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

For woods like oak, most opt to use a grain filler before the finishing.
For my oak tops, I mix a light and dark grain filler to match the
stain I'm going to use. Not the color but rather the shade of brown.
(I have a almost white and a really dark can of grain filler.)
Once the entire top is skim coated and dried at least 24 hrs,
I sand it and then stain it.
Sometimes for a really smooth top I have to fill it twice.
I don't think pileing on the finish to try and level it would
work very well.:icon_cool:


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't want to step on anyone's toes, considering my lack of experience, but wouldn't a coat of shellac fill in the pores? The old man I used to refinish antiques with did this to all his projects to get a nice smooth mirrored finish.


----------



## MentalDental (Sep 25, 2007)

*Finishing Oak*

I don't think shellac will fill the grain sufficiently to provide a piano finish. Shellac finishes like french polish rely on grain filling to provide the ultra-smooth surface. 

As already mentioned use a grain filler (more than one coat if necessary) before finishing. Be critical of the smoothness after applying the grain filler and sanding. If you think it might not be smooth--it isn't. Once the grain is well filled the wood will have an almost mirror finish and will feel very smooth. Do not rely on the finish to make the surface smooth: it will only be as good as the underlying surface. Get it right before picking up your brush or spray gun!


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*If you want a finish like a piano*

use mahogany. That's what most piano finishes are sitting on.

Ed


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*grain filler oak*

I would use a grain filler such as bartley, it comes in a netrual color which you could add aniline dye or ?? to get the color you want . you 
spread it agianst the grain , let dry then use burlap to rub it out, then sand to a smooth finish. You could use oil,varnish and turpentine finish, 
it will fill the grain if sanded while wet the first couple of coats. leave a 
good protective finish which alows the petena to develop over time.
the oil will darken the finish some.


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I would think that some sort of grain filler would be necessary on Oak, but a thorough sanding regimen would also help. This pic is of a Jarrah table top. Jarrah, while not as porous as Oak still need some attention to detail. There is no grain filler used here.Just orbital and random orbital sanding at: 80, 100, 120, 150, 180, 240, 400g then oil added,(could be stain) and sanding continued 600, 800, 1200, 1500, 2000 and 4000 grit, then wax (4 coats over 2weeks.)

Regards,


Rob


----------

